# Le Marche



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

John and I retired to USA approx. 10 yrs ago. We are both British now travelling in Italy. At the moment in an apartment in cupra Marittima, Near San Benedetto. Would like to meet fellow Brits living somewhere near for expat news.
Maureen


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maureen E said:


> John and I retired to USA approx. 10 yrs ago. We are both British now travelling in Italy. At the moment in an apartment in cupra Marittima, Near San Benedetto. Would like to meet fellow Brits living somewhere near for expat news.
> Maureen


hi we are n ot to far from you in abruzzo in the chieti region near pescara youve made a good choice nice and warm


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

*La Marche*



pudd 2 said:


> hi we are n ot to far from you in abruzzo in the chieti region near pescara youve made a good choice nice and warm


Hi Pudd
Thank you so much for your message. Are you settled in that region now, and how do you like it. We are considering driving to Abruzzo after we finish or stay here.
Do you recommend any particular place
Maureen E


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maureen E said:


> Hi Pudd
> Thank you so much for your message. Are you settled in that region now, and how do you like it. We are considering driving to Abruzzo after we finish or stay here.
> Do you recommend any particular place
> Maureen E


hi all abruzzo is buitiful just some places are more buitiful than others , we looked at lemarche when we bought here 10 years ago but found it flat and boring compared to abruzzo werte we live, in the central chieti regeon above chieti town it self we are 15mine ski 20 mins see and good roads anveiws to die for 
but abruzzo is so diverse from one end to the other if you want wild thers wild and remote but we setled for conveniance and good roads oh and good food and wine and a sea veiw,


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

pudd 2 said:


> hi all abruzzo is buitiful just some places are more buitiful than others , we looked at lemarche when we bought here 10 years ago but found it flat and boring compared to abruzzo werte we live, in the central chieti regeon above chieti town it self we are 15mine ski 20 mins see and good roads anveiws to die for
> but abruzzo is so diverse from one end to the other if you want wild thers wild and remote but we setled for conveniance and good roads oh and good food and wine and a sea veiw,


Thank you, you certainly love Abruzzo and made John and I want to see it. We have the map out, the car is ready, so we have no excuse. I hope we get to meet you at some stage!
Maureen E


----------



## Tiziana (Feb 20, 2011)

Maureen E said:


> John and I retired to USA approx. 10 yrs ago. We are both British now travelling in Italy. At the moment in an apartment in cupra Marittima, Near San Benedetto. Would like to meet fellow Brits living somewhere near for expat news.
> Maureen


Hi Maureen, I'm up the road from you in Fermo / Porto S. Giorgio. If you like wine, every Wed we have wine tasting at a bar here in Fermo. You won't meet any Brits but you'll meet lots of interesting people. If you're interested we could meet up there one Wed or I'll be in Cupra on Friday PM so we could also meet there. Let me know what works for you.
Tiziana


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

Tiziana said:


> Hi Maureen, I'm up the road from you in Fermo / Porto S. Giorgio. If you like wine, every Wed we have wine tasting at a bar here in Fermo. You won't meet any Brits but you'll meet lots of interesting people. If you're interested we could meet up there one Wed or I'll be in Cupra on Friday PM so we could also meet there. Let me know what works for you.
> Tiziana


Hi Tiziana,
Thank you for your reply. Would love to meet you. Is the coffee shop in middle of downtown Cupra, next to the information centre, any use to you. I can be there any time? Maureen


----------



## Tiziana (Feb 20, 2011)

Maureen E said:


> Hi Tiziana,
> Thank you for your reply. Would love to meet you. Is the coffee shop in middle of downtown Cupra, next to the information centre, any use to you. I can be there any time? Maureen


Hi Maureen, I don't know Cupra that well but it's not very big so finding the place should not be so difficult. Is it a "bar"? Does it have a name? Friday at 2:30PM should be fine for me.
Do you have a email address I can contact you at?

Looking forward to meeting you.
Tiziana


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Tiziana
The coffee shop is called Caffe Seicento. About half way along the main road after a couple of small supermarkets. It is set back a bit on your left, in Plazza Della Liberta. Next to 
tourist Info office. Also a Farmacia on the corner. Opposite is the very large church up steep long steps. 

All being well, looking forward to seeing you at 2.30pm on Friday.

Maureen


----------



## Tiziana (Feb 20, 2011)

Maureen E said:


> Hi Tiziana
> The coffee shop is called Caffe Seicento. About half way along the main road after a couple of small supermarkets. It is set back a bit on your left, in Plazza Della Liberta. Next to
> tourist Info office. Also a Farmacia on the corner. Opposite is the very large church up steep long steps.
> 
> ...


Ok I should be able to find it. See you Friday.
Tiziana


----------

